# Los que o que



## KJerzuF

Hola:

Tengo duda con el siguiente ejemplo de un examen:

- ?Hay algún tipo de norma para participar?
- No. Todos _______ lo deseen pueden inscribirse.

a) que
b) cuales
c) los que
d) los cuales

A mí me suenan igual de bien las opciones a) que y c) los que. Luego ví en el internet que hay muchos más ejemplos con "los que", es decir "todos los que".
?Cuál es la correcta y por qué guiarse para saber elegir bien?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda,

Julija


----------



## Namakemono

La única que me suena bien de las que has escrito es la C. Y ya que estamos hablando de personas, también puedes emplear "quienes".


----------



## KJerzuF

Gracias por la respuesta. He pensado que a lo mejor la explicación para esta elección está en la palabra "todos". Si, por ejemplo, la sustituimos por "las personas", sería "las personas que", y no "las personas las que", ?es así o no?

julija


----------



## mhp

Creo que no debe llevar artículo en este caso


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Creo que no debe llevar artículo en este caso


Ten cuidado al interpretar el DPD, mhp, porque el relativo aquí es el grupo "el que", y por estar implícito, *el artículo es obligatorio*: Lo correcto "todos los que". Mira esta frase del mismo artículo en el DPD:


> En todos los casos señalados...
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


La palabra "todo" en este caso es un adjetivo, y suele requerir un artículo (u otro determinante) cuando va antepuesto a un sustantivo.
Todo el que quiera
Todos los que quieran
Todo el que...
Todos los que...


----------



## Rayines

La oración correcta es en este caso:
_-?Hay algún tipo de norma para participar?
- No. Todos *los que * lo deseen pueden inscribirse._
Es interesante la explicación que das, julija, por el uso de *todos*.
Bueno, ya se me adelantó lazarus .
Y mhp: con tu excelente nivel de español: piensa simplemente la oración sin *los *y vas a ver que no te suena.


----------



## mhp

Thank you


----------



## KJerzuF

Creo que el caso está resuelto - hasta que surga el siguiente; con estos relativos hay tantas opciones. 

Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos,
Julija


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> La palabra "todo" en este caso es un adjetivo, y suele requerir un artículo (u otro determinante) cuando va antepuesto a un sustantivo.
> Todo el que quiera
> Todos los que quieran
> Todo el que...
> Todos los que...


 Si tienes toda la razón. Es que «todos» no deja de cambiarse de forma 
Todos están aquí. Pronombre.
Conozco a todos. Pronombre.
Conozco a todos los que están aquí. Adjetivo (!)


----------



## mgarey

¿Cómo se determina que "todos" funciona de adjetivo y no de pronombre? ¿Sería posible interpretar "todos" como "everyone" o siempre funciona de adjetivo? En los ejemplos de mhp, parece que "todos" funciona de pronombre.

Conozco a todos.
Todos están aquí.

¿Qué piensan todos ustedes? (o sea) ¿Qué piensan todos que todavía están participando en este hilo? (¿Está bien formada la última pregunta o se debe decir "todos los que..." ahora estoy bastante confundida)

Gracias,
Michelle


----------



## KJerzuF

Hola, Michelle,

por lo que yo entiendo, es así:

es pronombre cuando funciona por si solo, es decir, cuando no le sigue un sustantivo o una frase que sustituye al sustantivo, y cuando ocurre lo contrario es un adjetivo.
Creo que en inglés ésto sería:
- everyone para pronombre
- every (person, child, etc.) para adjetivo.

Y lo importante es que cuando "todo" funciona de adjetivo, necesita de un artículo u otro determinante delante del sustantivo o frase sustantiva:

- todas las personas que
- todos los días
- todos los que están presentes

Salaudos, 
Julija


----------



## replicante7

KJerzuF said:


> hasta que *surga* el siguiente; con estos relativos hay tantas opciones.


Hola, KJerzuf.
Una corrección: sur*g*a   sur*j*a


----------



## KJerzuF

Gracias por corregirme. De verdad, muy feo el error.

Julija


----------



## mhp

KJerzuF said:


> Creo que en inglés ésto sería:
> - everyone para pronombre
> - every (person, child, etc.) para adjetivo.


 Una cosita sobre inglés: «Every» no es equivalente a «todo» sino más bien a «cada». No creo que haya una palabra en inglés que sea equivalente a «todo»; ni siquiera «all»
  All that were present  (all=pronombre)
  All those that were present (all=adjetivo)
  Todos los (que estaban) presentes (todos=adjetivo)
  Todos aquellos (que estaban) presentes (todos=adjetivo)

  I’ve been thinking what functions TODO has in Spanish, and I still don’t know the answer. In English in “I’m all ears”, ALL is clearly an adverb. In Spanish “soy todo/toda oídos” what is the function of TODO? An adverb with a gender?! An adjective (soy todo/toda)?! A pronoune (soy Elena oídos)?!


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Una cosita sobre *el* inglés: «Every» no es equivalente a «todo» sino más bien a «cada».


Disiento: En los casos de arriba en plural sí:





> *todo, da**.*
> *4.* adj. pl. *cada* (ante un nombre numerable). _Tiene 1000 pesetas todos los meses;_ es decir, _cada mes._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





mhp said:


> No creo que haya una palabra en inglés que sea equivalente a «todo»; ni siquiera «all»
> All that were present (all=pronombre)
> All those that were present (all=adjetivo)
> Todos los (que estaban) presentes (todos=adjetivo)
> Todos aquellos (que estaban) presentes (todos=adjetivo)
> 
> I’ve been thinking what functions TODO has in Spanish, and I still don’t know the answer. In English in “I’m all ears”, ALL is clearly an adverb. In Spanish “soy todo/toda oídos” what is the function of TODO? An adverb with a gender?! An adjective (soy todo/toda)?! A pronoune (soy Elena oídos)?!


Un adjetivo:


> *todo**, da**.*
> *2.* adj. U. para ponderar el exceso de alguna calidad o circunstancia. _Hombre pobre todo es trazas._ _Este pez todo es espinas._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Disiento: En los casos de arriba en plural sí:


 Sí, estoy de acuerdo con que «todo los días» significa «cada día». Claro, Si «todo» significa «cada» en español, también significa  «every» en inglés.   

Pero no entiendo qué tiene que ver eso con «casos de arriba». ¿Te refieres a «todos los que lo deseen pueden inscribirse»?  ¿Crees que «todo» es equivalente a «cada» en este caso? 
Perdona, es que no entiendo   de qué disientas 



> Un adjetivo:


  If you say so; but it is hard pill to swallow; it fails all tests for being an adjective. For example, if TODO is an adjective in «soy todo oídos», then it should also make sense to say “soy todo” without changing the meaning of this "adjective."

  Anyway, _DRAE _is really funny about the word _TODO _as it does not even recognize that it can be pronoun. According to them, in “_Ya estamos todas/conozco a todas_” the word _TODO _is a noun and the sentences mean “_Ya estamos cosas integras/conozco cosas integras_” 

Fortunately, The _DRAE _does recognize the adverbial use of _TODO_: _*"8*. adverbio de modo, enteramente_." But that does not explain the gender in «soy toda oídos».


----------



## Rayines

mhp said:


> Fortunately, The _DRAE _does recognize the adverbial use of _TODO_: _*"8*. adverbio de modo, enteramente_." But that does not explain the gender in «soy toda oídos».


Yo creo que no cambia el género, se dice igualmente "soy *todo *oídos". Y mira lo que dice el DPD, refiriéndose a *todo*, por supuesto:

"*5.* Antepuesto a ciertos nombres concretos sin determinante que se asocian a determinadas cualidades, tiene también valor ponderativo. Cuando la cualidad representada por el nombre se atribuye a un sustantivo o pronombre singular, _todo_ puede concordar con el género de este o permanecer invariable:_ «Esa mujer es todo corazón»_ (Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]); _«Tu mano, toda nervios, deshojaba las flores de un rosal»_ (Ibarbourou _Lenguas_ [Ur. 1919]). Cuando la cualidad se atribuye a un sustantivo plural, _todo_ permanece invariable: _«Eran todo ojos y roña»_ (Marsé _Embrujo_ [Esp. 1993]); _«Habla, Rumba. Somos todo oídos» _(Aguilera _Pelota_ [Ec. 1988]); _«Los rosales eran todo espinas»_ (Faner _Flor_ [Esp. 1986])."

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

(Bueno, en realidad da dos ejemplos contradictorios: el primero y el segundo, en el que sí dice "toda nervios"). Pero por ejemplo yo creo que diría "soy todo oídos".


----------



## KJerzuF

Rayines, no entiendo por qué dices que la RAE es contradictoria. Dice que en estos casos, ponderativos, como es el ejemplo de "todo oídos", palabra "todo" puede concordar o no. Y en primer caso no concuerda (con mujer), mientras que en el segundo ejemplo sí concuerda (con mano). Luego dice que si el sujeto es plural, no cambia de forma.


----------



## Rayines

KJerzuF said:


> Rayines, no entiendo por qué dices que la RAE es contradictoria. Dice que en estos casos, ponderativos, como es el ejemplo de "todo oídos", palabra "todo" puede concordar o no. Y en primer caso no concuerda (con mujer), mientras que en el segundo ejemplo sí concuerda (con mano). Luego dice que si el sujeto es plural, no cambia de forma.


Sí, ya, entonces la contradictoria soy yo , pues quería demostrar que siempre era en masculino  , ¡pero no! (Gracias por tu intervención).


----------



## mhp

Gracias Rayines. La verdad es que esta página del DPD la había visto sin leerla tod*a*. Ahora que la he leído, parece que TODO usado de adverbio puede tener género: «_La ciudad amaneció *toda* cubierta de nieve_ [= La ciudad amaneció *enteramente* cubierta de nieve].».


----------



## replicante7

mhp said:


> ...parece que TODO usado de adverbio puede tener género


Hace mucho, mhp, que estoy pensando en "todo". Y cuando empezaba a aclararme gracias al post de Rayines y siguiente veo este tuyo.
Copio del DPD a lo que haces referencia (_todo_ el fragmento):


> *4.* Antepuesto a un adjetivo de cualidad, expresa que el sustantivo *al que se* *refiere el adjetivo* presenta esa cualidad en grado sumo: _Juan estaba todo asustado_ [= Juan estaba sumamente asustado]; o que dicha cualidad es aplicable a toda la extensión del sustantivo: _La ciudad amaneció toda cubierta de nieve_ [= La ciudad amaneció enteramente cubierta de nieve].



Es cierto que "todo" parece un adverbio en este caso (era también mi duda). De hecho es intercambiable con "enteramente". Pero pensando un poco más creo que su función es determinar al adjetivo "cubierta" y no al verbo "amanecer". Además el uso lo hace concordar. Creo que queda claro que es un adjetivo, como han dicho antes en este hilo. ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## mhp

replicante7 said:


> Es cierto que "todo" parece un adverbio en este caso (era también mi duda). De hecho es intercambiable con "enteramente". Pero pensando un poco más creo que *su función es determinar al adjetivo "cubierta"* y no al verbo "amanecer". Además el uso lo hace concordar. Creo que queda claro que es un adjetivo, como han dicho antes en este hilo. ¿Qué opinas?


 Pues no lo sé replicante. «Cubierta» hace de adjetivo aquí (la cuidad cubierta de nieve), y la palabra «toda» modifica a este adjetivo. Para mí, una palabra que modifique a los adjetivos es un adverbio (invariable o no).
  Guapa = adjetivo 
  Muy guapa. Muy=adverbio
  Toda guapa. Toda=adverbio.


----------



## replicante7

No, mhp.  Los adverbios mofican al *verbo*. "Muy" es un indefinido (así los llama Alarcos en su Gramática, que tengo delante porque antes buscaba "todo"). Dice Alarcos: 





> "el término indefinidos engloba una serie de palabras, con función sustantiva o adjetiva o con ambas alternativamente, cuyo rasgo común es de índole semántica. Hacen referencia a nociones como la cantidad, la intensidad, el grado...


Según creo "muy" es un indefinido del tipo de los "cuantificadores" (Alarcos). De estos cuantificadores dice que *pueden desempeñar la función adverbial *inmovilizándose con valor neutro en su significante *masculino singular.* Ejemplos: Vivió mucho, Viene poco por aquí.

"Muy" es el apócope de "mucho" cuando precede a la palabra que modifica (verbo cuando está en función adverbial, sustantivo cuando está en función de adjetivo indefinido cuantificador).
"Todo" ya se ha dicho antes que  se mantiene fijo en número singular. Pienso que también coincide con esa función adverbial, aunque pueda concordar en género. (ver post de Rayines).
Creo que ambos son eso: adjetivos indefinidos cuantificadores.


----------



## mhp

replicante7 said:


> No, mhp.  Los adverbios mofican al *verbo*.





Claro que los adverbios suelen ser invariables, pero...



> *adverbio*. 1. m. Gram. Palabra invariable cuya función consiste en complementar la significación del verbo, de un *adjetivo*, de otro adverbio...
> *adjetivo*, 3. adj. Gram. Que califica o determina al *sustantivo*...[Usado más como sustantivo masculino]...
> *muy*. 1. *[adverbio *usado] antepuesto a nombres adjetivados, adjetivos, participios, adverbios y modos adverbiales, para denotar en ellos grado superlativo de significación...
> (DRAE)


 Sumamente guapa. Sumamente=adverbio.
  Excepcionalmente guapa. Excepcionalmente=advrebio.
  ...


----------



## replicante7

Esto me tiene muy confundida, mhp. Mira lo que dice el DPD (acabo de buscarlo después de tu post, antes estaba convencida con la explicación de Alarcos):


> *mucho -cha*. *1.* Como adjetivo, significa ‘abundante’ y, como ocurre con la mayoría de los cuantificadores indefinidos, va antepuesto al sustantivo, con el que debe concordar en género y número...


.
Creo que si no aparece alguien que nos aclare esta duda tendré que dedicarle tanto tiempo como a la pasiva en inglés del otro hilo. Pero no será hoy...


----------



## mhp

«Mucho» puede hacer de adjetivo o de adverbio de cantidad, afirmación, modo o tiempo. Pero eso es otro cuento.  «Todo» parece funcionar de adverbio cuando modifica a un adjetivo, pero según la definición restricta de adverbio debe ser invariable.


----------



## replicante7

Ya esto más clara, mhp. Volviendo a "todo": es un adjetivo. Pertenece al "segundo" grupo de adjetivos que Alarcos agrupa bajo la denominación de "determinativos" (el "primer" grupo son los adjetivos calificativos). Los adjetivos determinativos se clasifican en: demostrativos, posesivos, numerales, *indefinidos* y relativos. "Todo" es un *indefinido cuantificador* que tiene tres epígrafes dedicados sólo a él en la Gramática de Alarcos. Según dice lo más notable es que puede preceder al sustantivo con el que concuerda aunque este vaya provisto de artículo. Ejemplos: Todo el día, todas las semanas...
Pero ¡no voy a seguir transcribiendo el libro!
En cuanto a su definición en el DRAE las primeras acepciones lo definen como *adjetivo.* Después tiene una acepción como sustantivo y, creo que en la cuarta, es definido como adverbio.
Lo cierto es que he tenido que dedicarle _mucho_ (adj.indef. cuantif.) tiempo a _todo_ (adj. indef. cuantif.) esto. Dedicarse al ocio es _mucho _(adv.) mejor.


----------

